# New Kitten Woes



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First, my mistake. 6 weeks old. Forgot about the "minimum 8 weeks". The kitten was for Scott, my BF, who lost his 19 year old cat to old age. And they connected like there was no tomorrow!!


Lady said the kittens were vaccinated, and dewormed. 

First day, did not poop or eat. But, hey, new home! Stress for cats and kittens alike to move to a new place. 

Second day, one strained poop - normal looking, no worms, no discoloration.

Today... Well... She had an issue with a very temporary (under 2-4 hours) prolapsed anus. For those unknowing to that term, it means the internal parts of the bottom come out! It is not as dangerous as rectal prolapse which is an immediate "TO THE VET!"

Asked the lady about it, she said she would deal with it tomorrow, ask her vet, and get her in ASAP... Then she said to _push it back in myself._ I already looked it up. That is how I knew what it was (yucky sight!), and what NOT TO DO AND WHAT TO DO.

I asked an actual vet assistant. AKA my brother's girlfriend. Her mom is also a Persian cat breeder. The one bottle (as shown on the left) IS STERILIZED WATER used to mix the powder substance in bottle B, on the right. 

And again for those who do not know... Those little bottles, the vet does not give you (which she uses a vet, but did the vaccine herself). That is how we know she did it herself.


*BIG SLAP IN THE FACE PROBLEM.*

The vaccine... HAS NOT BEEN PUNCTURED. You take a needle to the top of the lid, to add the water, then you shake it up so it is a mixed dark pink, then you use a syringe needle to remove it, and vaccinate the cat. The small amount of vaccine left in there, is light pink. The lid seal is also broken.

*ANOTHER LARGER SLAP IN THE FACE PROBLEM.*

That bottle... Is made for 12 months and older. Give it to a kitten *and they will die within 24 hours or less.* So no, the kitten was not vaccinated.

And as an added measure... The "fancy natural food" she gave us in a bag, is Iams. Not natural. Not fancy. Actually it is one of the leading foods that causes constipation and upset tummies. Luckily I prefer Whiskas, which we have the kitty formula (and left over from adult), also got wet foods (bi-product free) and I was recommended to give gravy to her, due to the low iron levels (causes pale gums). Luckily, she drinks water. GOOD.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry you've had so much trouble. If you need extra help contact a local rescue they will have people that have had to raise orphan kittens and will likely have suggestions to keep the kitten healthy,


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This is why you don't purchase from people who are willing to sell kittens at a such an early age. They are usually dodgy as all get out.

I would probably take the kitten to a vet to get a thorough check-up anyway. I would want to know what was going on to make the anus prolapse (to be honest that would have sent me to the vet anyway) and to make sure that it was in good health.

Also do you mean whiskas cat food as in the purple packet whiskas (that's what we get here). If so that's a pretty awful food. On par or worse than IAMs in my opinion. I would be looking at a better brand or just a very bland diet at the moment if the kitten is suffering stomach upsets.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually we've never had issues with it. All our cats used it no problems. She acts just fine anyways asides the discomfort she had when it prolapsed.

I've already talked to Joni about her that's how I know what to do. Be ause she was fed tuna and rice (tuna long term causes issues and rice overall is a stupid idea) by the lady, it's causing stuff to back up.


As for her selling them... I paid a small amount because here "free" goes to DOG RINGS. Everyone has been told to STOP giving away and ask a small fee to weed out the baddies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will say the wet food choice is Fancy Feast. No biproducts. I've given dry food of either fancy feast or something similar and it gives cats the runs! Friskies makes smelly poos. So I've found what works best.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

whiskas is definitely just as bad, if not worse than Iams. Quality cat foods that are byproduct free are brands like Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo

Wellness also has a grainfree line called Core if you want to get really fancy. 

Wellness also has SO MANY different excellent wetfoods. just because Fancy Feast has fancy in the name, doesnt mean its all that good. 

No by products, but what about corn? grain? artificial colors?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry you've had issues. The first thing I always do regardless of where I get my dogs is take them to my own vet for a thorough check up & shots, it makes me feel better when my vet says they're healthy & if they're not advises me how to treat. My eldest dog was from a rescue group, the 1st time she went to my vet they were not happy with her condition, that was 14 yrs ago. Anyways I hope all goes well from here on out for your kitty.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Shellieca, that's why I had Joni look her over  I was told what to give her for iron (as she lacks it thanks to the dumb woman...).


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

We also have a new kitten, Shadow, 7wks old. At first, she didn't eat well. We gave her kitten milk and then she just took off on regular canned food- feeding Friskies shredded at the moment. We mostly just give her soft foods, but are trying to get her to eat dry by putting cat gravy from pet store on it. She ate it fairly well last night. She is a very happy, active little girl, not afraid of anything. Hops and chases anything she can find to smack around. Not climbing too much yet, but give her time. Her favorite toy seems to be attacking hands. She is not afraid of my 2 dogs, and hopefully Shadow and Princess, our adult cat will become friends one day. Shadow gets to visit her "grandma", my mom,and play in 2 houses. Sorry you had trouble with your new baby, hope she does better for you. 

Here is our Shadow, cat in background is mom's Garfield. He doesn't appreciate the baby at all.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Does the kitten have fleas? Fleas can make them anemic and cause the pale gums. The vet I went to gave Shadow a half dose of flea drops, said to give her the rest next week. Ask a vet about what kind of flea stuff might be safe for the kitten. As for the food we give our cats, they get whatever we can get at the time, no particular type is a favorite. We are a little more careful what we give the kitten. Canned cat milk would be a good thing for the baby, ours needed it for the first day, after that no problem.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope no fleas!  luckily here fleas are pretty rare... Usually bird ticks, and bull ticks - which with bull ticksthey are big and usually found on farms with lots of fields. 

She's doing better now, pooped yesterday... A bit "wet" but better than the diarrhea the poor thing had before.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Pumpkin can help firm up stools. We use it on our old cat who sometimes gets diarrhoea and it does seem to make a difference. I use a brand of food that has pumpkin in it, but plain old pumpkin or baby food pumpkin will work. 

If you are using fancy feast, try and find the ones that have no cereals/grains in them. We use fancy feast on our outdoor cat simply because the cost of feeding wellness tin here to four cats is expensive, and I know there are fancy feast flavours that are better than the others.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does plain pumpkin puree work? I have that (also given to Jim).

I noticed with the fancy feast she did not like the chicken.. Likes the fish one though :lol: have not tried the turkey one yet...

I also checked food for dogs. I'm going PC brand (Superstore) for my dog as even the "good stuff" is JUNK. I went with the least junky of the junk. Cats food is the same way. :roll: it's so pathetic. Neither animal should have "corn" yet most hae it, also wheat (some animals are allergic), and rice for cats is not good either.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You don't have something like a Costco near you do you? Based on what I have seen Americans posting (not sure if the same supply in Canada) there is a brand of dog food that Costco sells that is basically the same as one of the higher end brands. 

I hate how all the crap pet foods get great air time and advertising and are almost always pushed by vets when the really good stuff can be as hard to find as hen's teeth in places. Some of the foods sold like Beneful are so bad they make you wince when you read their ingredients. 

We used to have our previous dogs on Iams and since we started ours on Eagle Pack Holistic the difference in their coats and stools is really noticeable. 

There's no way you can do a sort of bulk buy of food from somewhere and have it sent to you is there? No oddball stock and feed type stores that may sell more quality brands? 

Plain pumpkin puree should work. Our dog had really bad diarrhoea (he ate our other dog's higher protein food) and after a feed or two of pumpkin it really cleared up.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We buy President's Choice for our dogs. It's no corn, wheat, soy, by products, or artificial preservatives. They have brown rice, oatmeal, and barley in it. I don't know how much it costs but if my cheapo dad is willing to buy it to feed our two 80lb dogs I don't think it's that bad. The chicken and rice one has chicken meal as the first ingredient. Which I think is better but I guess people argue that.

I just realized this is your kitten thread not your dog thread. Sorry, haha. But I'll leave it up for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If it's quality meal I believe it is better than something that is a 'whole' product because the weight of a whole product is also based on its water content and so without that it may not be so high on the ingredient list.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LittleBettaFish, for Costco we need a membership which is money wasted since it's in the bsuy part of Edmonton x.x We have: Walmart, Superstore, Global Pet Foods, Petsgo Pets, Safeway, Co-op, Sobeys. 

The feed stores so to speak are for farms mainly. Or mini-stores run as a mom and pop shop. 

Olympia, actually, you are right about the PC brand - it's why my mom buys it. CHEAP with REAL ingredients you can pronounce! Expensive brands are full of junk. Who needs sugar, bi-products, wheat, corn etc in dog food??? Blech. 

Though as a treat Global Pet Foods has meats for dogs, frozen and refrigerated. From whole on bone, boneless, and bones ground in. TOP quality only too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I suppose you can always supplement the diet if it's not 100% what you want with additional products.

We feed our dogs dry and then on top of that they get turkey mince or salmon along with flaxseed oil and from time to time some cottage cheese. Our cats get dry/tin but then they sometimes get cooked up chicken breast (my mum is a massive freezer hoarder of these) or mince meat on top. 

Chicken necks and wings are good for cats as well. Helps with their teeth, and chicken carcasses and things like that are good for dogs and not very expensive at all.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

More pictures! Overall, she has started to "walk like a cat". By that I mean, she's more graceful. Well, not when she tumbles over, falls over, slips off the edge while sleeping or anything... :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

She's very cute. I like the orange 'mask' she has. 

I have to keep telling myself that we have four cats already and we don't need another kitten. I think our current cats would die if we got a kitten.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Well to be honest, I'm happy we have had no more issues with her. 

Currently though I am seriously contemplating telling a mod to remove my threads or lock them. I am done with being criticized. Being told I am horrible for a "just in case" back up plan? Ridiculous. Sorry I am not spending thousands of dollars on my pets. If I could, dang rights I would! But we all do what WE think is best, not what "Sir Blabsalot" thinks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You have to remember that like with keeping bettas, people have different attitudes towards what is acceptable/responsible pet care. 

My dad for example has plenty of savings but is a tight wad when it comes to animals. He feeds crappy food, does no vet care and has a very low monetary limit if something goes wrong. 

My mum on the other hand feeds good food, takes all of our animals regularly to the vets and is more than willing to pay for vet bills. We are looking at the $10,000 mark if our HD dog requires hip replacement surgery and she is more than willing to pay that for a dog that will never be anything more than a pet. 

I might not agree with all of your pet keeping practices but I do find getting hostile does nothing to change anyone's minds.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The thing is... When I ask for help, I don't ask for bull. I talked to a very smart vet assistant who gave me everything I needed to keep the kitty healthy, and get her healthier. She'll also deworm and vaccinate her when the kitten is of the proper age. Our vets are not the best here... The best one is a "we'll see the condition before we even mentioned "euthanasia"" and it costs a pretty penny... :lol: But worth it for the love that you feel when you walk in the door. It's where kitty and doggy will go for vet check ups and spaying.

I don't expect everyone to agree with me. But keep things to opinions, not pushy "you're stupid and wrong" attitudes. Which, is what I like about YOU since you don't at that way (most who have are blocked and I avoid replying to). I don't post lovely pictures to be yelled at. If I wanted that I'd go to yahoo answers :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I think having grown up with both sides of the pet keeping coin I know that there are some things worth speaking up about and other things where compromise can be found. 

It isn't going to kill my dad's dog if he lives on crap food his whole life. However, I definitely let him know I don't like that he doesn't see a vet and that he doesn't see the point in spending more money than the animal was purchased for in treatment.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh wow, her face looks like a little firework.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LBF I think dogs should have an annual check up. "'Cause you never know!" lol. Cats, probably not as much... Maybe, depending. Most of our cats went a few times but were always super healthy.

Olympia, it does xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Our oriental cat from a BYB made my mum the third highest spender one year at our vet clinic. Fortunately, he has had quite a good run lately but it seemed like every week we were at the vet for some serious emergency. 

Taught my mum to research her breeders a lot more thoroughly after that.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well with indoor cats they probably get less exposed to a lot of stuff. So they probably are pretty well off. Dogs go outside. Same with outdoor cats. xD

LBF I think our dads are twins. He even gets mad when I buy fish medicine. >_<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My pup came from a breeder. His blindness, caused by a tumor on the brain where he had two violent seizures then died. In an hour and a half span, while trying to be rushed to the vet. NEVER AGAIN. I made a bad choice to trust this woman for the kitten. I don't trust people for this reason.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh heh I had to... I think he died or something and she looked up at him (after watching him play) and meowed.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

that kitten is just too cute. I actually like those with black white and orange patterns quite a bit. blame it on the unique colour pattern or the fact my fav dog breed in Bernese Mountain dog.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol it's true. His old kitty was black and white... Not a cat like him. Maybe similar, but not even close with his markings! He was a stray kitten, and lived to 19 ^.^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Heh heh I had to... I think he died or something and she looked up at him (after watching him play) and meowed.


I officially want to like this. so "like", "hashtag", "YOLO"... lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol it's true. His old kitty was black and white... Not a cat like him. Maybe similar, but not even close with his markings! He was a stray kitten, and lived to 19 ^.^


19yrs is quite old, my neighbors had their blk/white cat go for 12yrs or so. you're too lucky to come across this tricolor. id want him rather badly even given im tapped out on pets for a long time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Skye :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nel, I asked the lady specifically for that one (she was pictured last), and she was the last one (or so she said). Despite the fact the woman was a complete idiotic nut... I like the kitty!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Skye :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nel, I asked the lady specifically for that one (she was pictured last), and she was the last one (or so she said). Despite the fact the woman was a complete idiotic nut... I like the kitty!!


lol I cant blame you. sometimes the perfect patterns come up naturally without too much genetic meddling.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sena, now that I'm done goofing off, I've raised a few orphaned kittens before, and while it's unfortunate that the "breeder" cared more about money than the kittens, I'm a firm believer that for the most part, your kitty will grow up healthy and normal. She may or may not try to nurse non-nursable items, but it's sometimes a side effect of being weaned too early.

the last orphans I had, I gave them straight up goats' milk (it doesn't contain the enzymes that make cow milk hard for cats to digest, and it's a very common milk replacer for many animals), and made sure they had a high protein food, sometimes soaking the food in the milk to make everything tasty and easily chewable. I think some of ours were 4-5 weeks when they were found abandoned, so I started off with an eyedropper of kitten formula before we had goats lol

She looks like such a sweet angel, and I'm wishing you all of the luck in the world!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It was like 30.00 a kitten for four kittens. If she were out for money she would have charged 100.00 like most people. (someone wants 300.00 for a ragdoll) And she wasn't a breeder - her two cats mingled (tom cat and house cat).

She doesn't care for milk - which I used the powdered milk vets sell which is NOT cow's milk (whereas the whiskas I got did not say what milk it was, but it IS cows milk so it is a toss away). She had a little but didn't care for it at all. So we have dry food soaked in hot water, and she's been eating it. I use Whiskas, and it is the high protein kitten formula.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Breeder was in quotations, because an accidental breeding is still breeding. They charge stupid high fees out here too, but there's still free kittens where they grill you before they let you so much as come look.

The food sounds good, I've never had a cat not like milk. One of the last orphans I had was a dang nuisance while I was milking and kept trying to climb into the bucket!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well here we recommend not giving away for free thanks to dog rings. Most "freebies" end up as bait. :/ Dogs and cats alike. Not to mentioned the hundreds of pets missing... Stolen! A small fee is okay, I mean it helps with covering vaccinations. If she actually vaccinated. Good thing she didn't because the ADULT vaccination she gave me as proof, would have killed the kitten in 12 hours or less. We doubt she was really dewormed - but Joni will do both for us so no worries. 

Well I was unsure if she needed to be bottle fed but she refused it. Had it in a dish, and she barely touched it. So just gave her wet food, or the dry food dampened and she eats it just fine lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Luckily, deworming usually is pretty easy to do. At least she wasn't vomiting them! That was a nervewracking experience, the vet told us that he might not survive the worms dying...

And you're super lucky to have someone in the know of animal medicine in the family. And that kitty is lucky that she has you as a momma. :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pfft, more like "lucky to have SCOTT as the mama" :lol: She stuck to him like glue right after he got home. Doesn't mind me, but if he is around she's all over him :lol: Which is fine  As long as she isn't evil towards me (some cats are just mean to some people). :lol:

She had a run in with the dog. Literally, nose to nose because the dog tried to get out of the room while she was sitting right outside the door. The dog just sniffed her and the cat just sat there going "OH MY, DOG!" :lol:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Pfft, more like "lucky to have SCOTT as the mama" :lol: She stuck to him like glue right after he got home. Doesn't mind me, but if he is around she's all over him :lol: Which is fine  As long as she isn't evil towards me (some cats are just mean to some people). :lol:
> 
> She had a run in with the dog. Literally, nose to nose because the dog tried to get out of the room while she was sitting right outside the door. The dog just sniffed her and the cat just sat there going "OH MY, DOG!" :lol:


I've seen that face once or twice and it never fails to make me giggle!!

Just wait for the day she does to you what my last cat did to Mike. He'd sleep on the pillow by my head, and between Mike and I. If Mike crossed over the pillow line, No-More would stretch out with his paw on Mike's nose and "push" him back to his own side! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well currently she either sleeps between our pillows, on his chest/back, or in the nook of his legs, or in the nook of my back or his back.

Last night she was inbetween my two pillows (somehow) and I rolled over and she got squished :roll: Not my fault. She wasn't supposed to be there! lol.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

19 is pretty old for a cat. Our old cat was 23 when we put him down


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Now THAT is pretty old :lol: Met a 24 year old cat... Poor thing stopped putting on weight despite eating, has a tumor inside the mouth and his breath smelt of death.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ours suffered from severe dementia


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Poor thing. Dub suffered from stress-induced issues, leading to being underweight, liver failure, etc  One vet wanted to charge us money to "check if he would really need euthanasia" then euthanize. So we went to the BETTER place who didn't want to charge for that. They do check the pets over of course, but they didn't force us to pay the extra 65-90 dollars the other would have. Which is okay because that great vet is right down the road!

Gave the kitty a little bit of pumpkin puree. Ohhh she loves it!! Showed her some on my finger, and she waited for me to put it in the bowl before she ate it all up!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Great news is the dog has stopped trying to eat indoor kitties... outdoor ones are a different story. Soon we will integrate her into being around the cat.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Our dog refuses to play with our cats


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I'd just like it if she doesn't chase, nip, etc :lol: She has gotten better in the last few days which is amazing and great.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First one is thanks to the fact the lady fed people food (tuna and rice) to the kittens, the booger thinks me being in the kitchen means SHE gets food. :roll: And by food I obviously mean people food. Ugh...

The second is her typical "NOW!" cries :lol:


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

What a cutie pie! Glad she's doing well!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, thought so... She had a slight prolapse from straining again. :roll: -sigh-.....


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

she sound like she has a very distinct personality and a bit cheeky also lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So we are still having "potty issues" with her. I've also started to give her some wet food mixed with the dry food, to encourage some more weight. I am figuring she was the runt - as she should be fatter, probably a little bigger too... However she acts just fine otherwise 

So Fancy Feast, which is the ONLY wet food that is not crap, is what we are sticking to for wet foods anyways. this should help with protein, whereas the dry food (and pumpkin puree) will eventually help with her poop.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good news! No more diarrhea. Checked on her, before she buried it - and no runny poop whatsoever. She has also perked up 50%, being more kitten like and has gotten over the "taken away too early" behavior. She's more rambunctious and what a little butt kittens can be!


----------

